# First Landing



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Took the pedals out of my Hobie and put the plug in so I could take my 8 year old daughter out fishing. We had a blast. Spot after spot, two at a time on fishbites. No size to them but she didn't care. She wants to go out again. I love this kayak stuff.

Question, does anyone fish out that way?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Me and NTKG did that paddle last year...shoulda jus launched outta Longbay Point...cause we winded up fishin' under the old Great Neck bridge ( the Wall).....
Lotsa nice puppy/spec trout structure ( grass beds...oyster beds) in 1st Landing....if you wanted to net large bull minnows...1st Landing would be my 1st choice.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

That's a helluva paddle in that current  I think Neil told me about that now that I think about it.

Where can you launch at LBP? Do they charge?

sbj glad you and the little one had a good time. Mine is only 2 and is already obsessed with 'feesh' and the 'kak' as she calls it. I can't wait till she is old enough to go out with me.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

No more 'edit/delete' feature???


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

I actually went out in the bay next to First Landing State park. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> No more 'edit/delete' feature???


mine works


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> mine works


meanie


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I can't edit threads anymore? So much for posting drunk


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Rockstar for that nice picture of your daughter looking at the salt water mag.Made me Reminds me of mine of years ago She looks so interrested in it must be lookin at a fish 
I was havin a bad morning but that gave me a chuckle


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

She is definitely into fishing now, I can only hope it holds her attention.  

I really started getting back into fishing before she was born, I think she must have ended up with some mutant FHB gene... the kid likes anything having to do with fish. "Finding Nemo" everything, has her own Zebco R/T she is learning to crank in, and is always asking to 'go fishin'... oh did I mention, she picked out a stuffed largemouth bass doll at Bass Pro and sleeps with it? The other day she was absolutely positive there was fish swimmin' around in her juice... (this was after she conviced me her pancakes were steering wheels...she has quite the imagination for a 2yr old.  ) I SWEAR I had nothing to do with it


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Two years old and reading SWS. I like that kid.

Ric


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Was sittin here and chucklin and reading your last post as wife walked by and she says what are you laughin at .I said look at this pix of this little girl reading this fishin and she says "thats so cute" and got a good laugh too.
She says your gonna ruin that cute little girl and get her into fishin.
Like somthins wrong with that huh?
I say she's gonna be your fishin pal for a long time.
She's a keeper for sure.Well until she's about 13 or 14 and discovers boys like mine did some years ago. LoL


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Boys? That's what shotguns 'er for!!


----------

